# Newsreader für das Forum



## Counselor (7 April 2005)

Kann es sein. dass der Newsfeed für das Forum nicht funzt?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/news.rdf
Firefox meldet mir, daß er das dynamische Lesezeichen nicht laden kann. Ein anderes Tool meldet:

```
Meldung: An error occurred while parsing EntityName. Line 19, position 71. Quelle: System.Xml
```


----------



## Heiko (7 April 2005)

Es macht den Eindruck.
Ich bin drüber.


----------



## Heiko (7 April 2005)

So, Fehler gefunden.

Danke für den aufmerksamen Hinweis!


----------



## Counselor (3 August 2005)

Der Newsfeed scheint wieder nicht zu gehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/news.rdf
Mein schlaues Tool meldet superkryptisch:

```
HTTP Header:
Host: forum.computerbetrug.de
XmlException
Hilfe: Hilfe
Instanz, die den Fehler verursachte:
Meldung: An error occurred while parsing EntityName. Line 39, position 68.
Quelle: System.Xml
StackTrace at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e) at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String arg) at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseEntityName() at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseEntityReference() at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read() at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadNode(Boolean skipOverWhitespace) at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadDocSequence(XmlDocument parentDoc) at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace) at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader) at ASP.cb_aspx.retrieveRSS()
Methode: Void Throw(System.Exception)
```
Firefox mag das dynamische Lesezeichen auch nicht mehr laden...


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 August 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Firefox mag das dynamische Lesezeichen auch nicht mehr laden...



Kann ich bestätigen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Counselor (3 August 2005)

Ich habe das RDF File mal heruntergeladen und direkt im Firefox geöffnet. Firefox schimpft folgende Zeile an:

```
Zu: "Handy-Payment: Teures Abo statt Frauen-NotrufXML-Verarbeitungsfehler: nicht wohlgeformt
Adresse: file:///j:/Eigene%20Dateien/news.rdf
Zeile Nr. 9, Spalte 72:    <title>Zu: &quot;Handy-Payment: Teures Abo statt Frauen-Notruf&quot</title>
```
Und das tut er zurecht:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;308060
Richtig wäre:


> <title>Zu: &quot;Handy-Payment: Teures Abo statt Frauen-Notruf&quot*;*</title>


----------



## Heiko (4 August 2005)

Da war ein defektes " drin.
Ich habs manuell gelöscht.


----------

